# magnet alignment



## malefacter (Jul 17, 2011)

i just bought 2 speakers and they both have two magnet rings on them but on one of them the rings are off center of each other is this a problem

these drivers are rated at 1000 WATS rms 2000 peek im just worried that id the magnetic field wold be off enough to caws the coil to try to move sideways


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

Are these full range speakers or subwoofers? Based on the wattage they sound like subwoofers.

And if the magnets are not aligned - I believe it could cause voice coil rubbing..

Could you post a pic?


----------



## malefacter (Jul 17, 2011)

its a single core sub

i tried to put up a pic but it wont let me caws i haven't posted 5 times yet

edit i guess it did lol


----------



## Seaxe (Sep 13, 2008)

Welcome to the forums, melefacter. Given that the voice coil motor extends beyond the stacked magnets, one would assume that the OEM got things aproximatly correct. However, looking at the chipping between the stacked magnets, is evidence of poor manufacture. Despite this, everthing may be correctly aligned, and the drivers will work within their specified parameters. What are the driver parameters? How will you measure distortion? Cheers, Mike.


----------



## malefacter (Jul 17, 2011)

thats not chipping it is glue that oozed out

specks on the driver is

power RMS/ peak 1000/2000
fs 22 Hz
Qms 2.7
Qes .153
Qts .1453
SPL 107 db
x-max dose not say
vas 791 liters

the best i can do for testing after the build for distortion is to hook it to my audio generator and carefully turn up the volume and listen


----------



## malefacter (Jul 17, 2011)

I talked to a friend of mine that is an electronics engineer he said they do that to adjust the impedance of the driver so all is good:bigsmile:


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

How big are these subs and how much did you pay? What brand are they? I'm also guessing cheap manufacture, especially of no Xmax is listed. That's typical of cheap car audio stuff where you'll find a sub with a fatty suspension and a high thermal power rating, but a lousy (or unlisted!) xmax.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

malefacter said:


> I talked to a friend of mine that is an electronics engineer he said they do that to adjust the impedance of the driver so all is good:bigsmile:


That is a new one to me. Are you sure that's the way it works?


----------



## malefacter (Jul 17, 2011)

im not sure how there made that's just what my friend told me maybe someone can find some literature on the subject

anyhow i hooked it up to my pyle pt8000ch amp bridged 2 channels and hooked up my sound generator and ran it at 10 hz and adjusted it to 100 hz and had no coil rubbing sound


----------



## StereoClarity (Apr 22, 2008)

Unless it's an extraordinarily tight gap I don't think you should get any rubbing. And it really wont change TS parameters either.

And we can conjecture all day but you'll only know for sure if you test it.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

Doesn't look that far off.. Probably fine!


----------

